# restore failed 0xd000000a error



## aubrey (Aug 20, 2010)

x:\RyTools\napp6.exe

Is the reason because of Vista or because of Acer?

Laptop Model: Aspire 4937G

The story: My laptop didn't have hardware damages before I attempted to restore my laptop to factory default using acer backup disc provided by the store I bought from. At 90% of restoring my laptop, setup stopped and returned an error message saying Restore failed 0xd000000a (x:\RyTools\Napp6.exe)

Now, I cannot proceed to my OS. So, I think either my drive c is corrupted already or its contents are deleted already. As I start my laptop, Acer banner displays. I can proceed to bios setup. If I insert backup disc, the system proceeds to restore setup and same story happens. If I don't insert the disc, acer banner shows up and a cursor in a black screen just blinks.


----------



## Heidi (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm having the exact same problem.
Did you figure it out?


----------



## aubrey (Aug 19, 2011)

Heidi said:


> I'm having the exact same problem.
> Did you figure it out?



I have backup of the backup discs stored in my laptop. So, I burned a copy on new DVDs. It appears that the old discs already had scratches.


----------

